# Post a photo of Apple in movies or TV!



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 4, 2002)

While watching a few movies, I noticed 2 of them had Apple computers in them. Since one was on DVD and I could easily capture an image, I did so...

It's from Bedazzled with Brendon Frasier & Elizabeth Hurley (sorry if they're misspelled)

Brendon Frasier is using one of his wishes to be a Pro Basketball player in this scene when I noticed Apple as a "sponsor" in the game...



Any of you out there have anything with Apple in it that you'd like to share?


----------



## voice- (May 4, 2002)

I KNOW I just saw a PowerBook and an Apple keyboard in Antitrust, and I have a photo of an Apple keyboard in Dell-sponsored Swordfish somewhere...


----------



## voice- (May 4, 2002)

found it:
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=104526#post104526


----------



## wdw_ (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *While watching a few movies, I noticed 2 of them had Apple computers in them. Since one was on DVD and I could easily capture an image, I did so...
> 
> It's from Bedazzled with Brendon Frasier & Elizabeth Hurley (sorry if they're misspelled)
> ...



I posted about that a while ago. 
See: http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=11280

How do you get a screenshot off a DVD?


----------



## PCSMASHER (May 4, 2002)

Does anybody watch Drew Carey?


----------



## wdw_ (May 4, 2002)

The Drew Carey Show is full of macs. Mimi was the first one to get an iMac, for obvious reasons.


----------



## PCSMASHER (May 5, 2002)

Check this site out. Lots of Mac in movies info.

http://www.access.ch/ysun/macs_movies.html


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *I posted about that a while ago.*



Yes.... December 29th, 2001! lol.. 



> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *How do you get a screenshot off a DVD?*



in PowerDVD XP (which is what I use) you click the icon of a camera and it takes a screenshot...

lots of other pc/mac dvd players let you do that also...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PCSMASHER _
> *Check this site out. Lots of Mac in movies info.
> 
> http://www.access.ch/ysun/macs_movies.html *



great resource, but i really want photos!


----------



## bighairydog (May 5, 2002)

Have you guys noticed a general trend in movies that good guys use Macs or Linux, and Bad guys use windose? Especially when the good guys are rebels and the bad guys an oppressive big-brother regime.


Swordfish
Antitrust
Sex & The city series
Mission : Impossible
to name but a few

Bernie     )


----------



## martinatkinson (May 5, 2002)

Hello!

I saw a G3 iMac and a Black PowerBook in "Left Behind: The Movie" but can not post a pic cause it is not digital...

Anybody know why Apple stopped putting the AV In/Out ports on their computers?  My 8500 has one that is really helpful but no such luck with my new Quicksilver or I would post a pic.

Also, pretty funny that a company that only offers products to the PC platform had pictures of Macs in their catalouges  They showed pics of their operators using a mac.  Of course they were well disguised, seeing only the back of a cinema display or a pro keyboard and mouse, only a mac hunter would notice it  

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## symphonix (May 5, 2002)

What BigHairyDog said, about good-guys using macs and bad-guys using Windoze, is especially true for the Buffy and Angel series', to the point that when willow turned bad she ditched her iBook for a PC!  Lucky for us she came back to the good side.

Last night, while watching my *favourite* anime show, Martian Successor Nadesico, I spotted an original Macintosh in one of the scenes (even though this is meant to be the year 2197, there is an original mac in the background of a technie-geek's office, and a model kit of the starship enterprise as well)


----------



## Izzy (May 6, 2002)

I don't have any clips handy, but if any of you are mac sightings people check out the following movies:

What women want (mel gibson uses pismo)
Legally blonde (reese witherspoon character uses an iBook)


I mean comon...even Nick Burns, "The company's computer guy" uses them


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by martinatkinson _
> *Also, pretty funny that a company that only offers products to the PC platform had pictures of Macs in their catalouges*



Compaq is the biggest one of them all... in almost 75% of the magazines that I have that have Compaq ads in them, they show a screenshot of OS 9 on the screen running IE... instead of Windows XP, which has a logo right next to the monitor that says "Designed for Windows XP"


if only my scanner worked...


----------



## wdw_ (May 7, 2002)

Threre's an Apple reference in Forest Gump.

http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_movies/.Movies/fgump.mpg


----------



## symphonix (May 7, 2002)

Ahh, yes. Wasn't that some kind of fruit company?


----------



## Hypernate (May 9, 2002)

Yeah, he invested 'In some fruit company'.

In 90% of all the TV shows in Australia, all or most of the computers in the shows are Mac. Especially iMac G3s. Apple MUST have some deal with film companies. 

In our version of Big Brother, the host, Gretel Killeen is seen in all the ads featuring her using an iMac LCD.

The Cube had a short run too, because it looked cool, but it didn't last long on screen. 

I love all the mac referenses in the Simpsons. It was SO funny when they restarted a robot and it started with the old 'bong'... sorry, the old 'Start-up chime'.


----------

